# Ovulating while on cerazette



## oceania

Hey all, does anybody know if it is possible to ovulate while taking cerazette the minipill? My gynecologist said cerazette should prevent ovulation and I have been taking it daily for 4 months, havent had a period on it but yesterday had really bad pain on my lower stomach area and thought im getting a period but instead it was this transparent liquid that reminded me of what i used to get when i used to ovulate in the past..wow we had sex the day before maybe we're gonna have a surprise baby lol:baby:


----------



## sarahfh

No useful advice really, but you could maybe try ovulation tests to see if you are ovulating or not? You shouldn't ovulate on Cerazette, although if you are overweight I understand that can affect the Cerazette. Also any stomach upsets and antibiotics can affect it so if you've had any of those you could have ovulated. The other thing to bear in mind is that Cerazette aslo increases cervial mucus to prevent sperm getting through.
Not sure if that helps or not, but fingers crossed for the result you want :)


----------



## Flames

you shouldnt ovulate on cerazette as the pill stops you ovulating. ive been on it for just over 4 years and safe to say ive not had any surprise pregnancies. admittedly i get the occassional stomach pain that one gets before AF arrives but nothing ever came of them.


----------



## oceania

Thanks for the responses. I guess it's just the extra mucus then, it continues today and has a little bit of blood in it...sorry if its TMI. Having really bad lower stomach pains though.....it feels like waiting for a period


----------



## sarahfh

You may get some spotting from time to time, or even what you could consider to be a very light period. I would get it every 5-6 months last time I was on Cerazette. Only on my second pack this time around though so we'll see what this time brings. At the moment all it's doing is killing my sex drive and making me depressed :/


----------



## oceania

Aww Sarah, I had zero sex drive when I started and also felt depressed but it got better for me after 3 packs or so, I hope it gets better for you too! :hugs:


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah, I was on Cerazette for 3 years then had the implant (which was horrible, never ever again!) and am now back on the Cerazette as it never caused me problems before. I'm hoping it gets better after New Year, if it's not better by my birthday in March I think I'm just going to chart instead


----------

